# Leisureworld Senior Care (LW.to)



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

What do people think of this? They own long term care and retirement homes for seniors, mostly in Ontario. They are government sponsored. I'm thinking that as our population ages this will be a good long term hold.

A nice dividend, and low payout ratio.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

My concern is their geographic concentration - Ontario mired in deficits, Ontario real estates set for a fall, and seniors treating houses as their retirement plan.

Chartwell properties are more high end. I have no idea where people will have the money to stay in their properties.

I own a modest position in Extendicare, which I took as having a more diversified set of holdings.
Yes, long term growth trends for next 20 or more years are good , but I want a larger play than LW.to.


----------

